# Tether



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

My zoom will no longer obtain the IP address when I'm using tether, tried barnacle, open garden, wifi tether, tried rebooting both devices

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either using the open mobile leak based roms.


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Sense or aosp rom?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thundershed, with Imo's kernel

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

GO into the settings and checkmark routing fix setting

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I went into the all's settings, and didn't see that option

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Download the latest wireless tether beta. Open it and hit menu-> settings.

Change device to nexus one
Check routing fix and force wifi driver reload

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I fixed it

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I flashed back to a sensed ROM, albeit a desensed one, but the routing fix no longer helps, can't obtain an IL address

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

can your xoom connect to any wifi? are you running honeycomb? that used to be a known issue for xooms (happened to mine too). you have to set up a static IP, it has a hard time with dynamic. i havent had issues since i upgraded to ICS though.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

theMichael said:


> can your xoom connect to any wifi? are you running honeycomb? that used to be a known issue for xooms (happened to mine too). you have to set up a static IP, it has a hard time with dynamic. i havent had issues since i upgraded to ICS though.


Yes, can connect to the wifi in my dorm room

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

open garden works for me rock solid on thundershed 1.4 w/ IMO kernel. The built in wifi tether w/ cm7 had frequent data drops.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

